# Bobcat Snow Blower with Wolf Tires



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

I just picked up a set of 36" snow wolf tires for my skidsteer. They were expensive ($2,300 rims and tires) but they should do great.


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

here are some more pictures with out the new tires. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102658


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

You had issues with the OEM tires or what?


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

These tires are 9" wide vs. 12 and the tread has siping for the snow. I didn't want to put on chairs or studs in fear it would tear up the driveways we do


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

stevesmowing;1054541 said:


> These tires are 9" wide vs. 12 and the tread has siping for the snow. I didn't want to put on *chairs *or studs in fear it would tear up the driveways we do


ide imagine that chairs on the tires would give you some other problems besides screwing up the driveways


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

If you dont mind me asking, how much was that loader new?


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

The bobcat is a 2009 I bought used from the dealer with just over 300 hours on it. I paid $40,000 out the door for the loader, blower, and bucket (loader and blower were used). Then add in the $2,300 for the tires, so $42,300. I plan on getting a light bar for it too.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Those tires are INSANE!!! I didnt know Snow Wolf offered them in that big of size.....That machine with those tires could handle a 12ft pusher pretty easy. You will be VERY happy with the Wolf Paws! Congrats on an awesome setup!!!


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

I was able to adjust the shoes on the blower and still have it sit low enough and have a good angle on it. I'm not sure if I put a pusher on it if the angle would be too steep since those tires give the machine an extra 2" of ground clearance. I'll see how the blower works this year for driveways.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

stevesmowing;1055061 said:


> I'm not sure if I put a pusher on it if the angle would be too steep since those tires give the machine an extra 2" of ground clearance. I'll see how the blower works this year for driveways.


On a "rigid" pusher like a protech it might be a problem..?..?....But on a pusher design like Arctic or Bobcat, it shouldnt be enough to cause a problem. I've ran reg Wolf Paws on a few S185's equiped w/ Bobcat pushers, and its about the same difference as what you have there(tire size increase compared to stock). Never any problems, worked great.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Kinda makes you wonder how fast that machine would go now with those tires......................


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;1055255 said:


> Kinda makes you wonder how fast that machine would go now with those tires......................


If my math is right, it should put that machine REALLY close to 14mph.....I have also heard they(Snow Wolf) are coming out with Wolf Tracks soon.?..?.


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

theres a tire shop by me selling those skid steer winter tires and rims for 1200 brand new i dont think there snow wolf but they look like them


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Just an observation.. But looking at those pics.. the blower bucket is sitting tilted to far forward and it will wear out the front bottom of the bucket...If it's ran like that. Not sure if you can level the blower more to the ground...


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

Wicked500R;1055331 said:


> Just an observation.. But looking at those pics.. the blower bucket is sitting tilted to far forward and it will wear out the front bottom of the bucket...If it's ran like that. Not sure if you can level the blower more to the ground...


it is sitting a little tilted but I adjusted the shoes so the shoes were touching and the cutting edge of the blower was 1/8" above the ground in that picture.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Does it sit right now? If so I think I will order some for our bobcat, Thanks


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Make sure you keep us posted how it works in the snow. It looks like it will hook up real well!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;1055262 said:


> If my math is right, it should put that machine REALLY close to 14mph.....I have also heard they(Snow Wolf) are coming out with Wolf Tracks soon.?..?.


Well. I really was too lazy to do the math..................But of course I was willing to check your's............. :laughing:

I came up with 13.94 MPH using 31" tires for the base, problaly close to what you were figuring sno.

At first, w/o any math and just guessing, I was thinking 16-20 MPH just ased on the pics...............


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;1055716 said:


> Well. I really was too lazy to do the math..................But of course I was willing to check your's............. :laughing: *Of course, should I really expect otherwise?*
> 
> I came up with 13.94 MPH using 31" tires for the base, problaly close to what you were figuring sno. *Yep*
> 
> At first, w/o any math and just guessing, I was thinking 16-20 MPH just ased on the pics...............  *16 would be bada$$.....20 might be on the verge of insane? In SS terms, 1 or 2 mph jumps are quite noticeable*


..........


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Sno, 20 MPH in a SS might just be enough for me to finally go in and get my hernia surgery. My head hurts just thinking about going that fast........... :laughing:


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

I just picked up the strobe light kit and the radio kit from the bobcat dealer.


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

*Tires*



grosser397;1055318 said:


> theres a tire shop by me selling those skid steer winter tires and rims for 1200 brand new i dont think there snow wolf but they look like them


DO you have a contact #? Thanks Ryan


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

snocrete;1054825 said:


> Those tires are INSANE!!! I didnt know Snow Wolf offered them in that big of size.....That machine with those tires could handle a 12ft pusher pretty easy. You will be VERY happy with the Wolf Paws! Congrats on an awesome setup!!!


You are crazy if you think that machine will handle a 12' snow pusher in any amount of snow. I have a 2009 S330 with semi re-treads which are 22.5 " rims and also a 2006 S300 with OEM Tires with chains on the rear and I clear commercial lots with 2 - 8' snow pushers that hold 7yds of material each. 8' wide 36" tall and 3' foward on the wings. Regardless if a 220 can push a 12' snow pusher loaded up with snow I want to see a video of it because there is now way, this is my 4 year of this and when the snow is wet both of my skid steers have there hands full with 8' pushers....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rjjahner;1058138 said:


> You are crazy ....


Yes.:waving:


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

snocrete;1058201 said:


> Yes.:waving:


So you agree as well? 12' pusher behind a skidsteer? NO WAY!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rjjahner;1058216 said:


> So you agree as well? 12' pusher behind a skidsteer? NO WAY!!


Is that what I said?

Have you ever operated a skid steer with dedicated snow tires like what the OP has?


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

snocrete;1058219 said:


> Is that what I said?
> 
> Have you ever operated a skid steer with dedicated snow tires like what the OP has?


Yes I have better. If that skidsteer can push a 12' snow pusher full of snow I will kiss your a s.... My S330 is twice that machine, and I know for a fact that it cant push a 12', a 10' maybe full of snow. BUT KNOW WAY A 12' Keep dreaming


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rjjahner;1058238 said:


> Yes I have better. If that skidsteer can push a 12' snow pusher full of snow I will kiss your a s.... My S330 is twice that machine, and I know for a fact that it cant push a 12', a 10' maybe full of snow. BUT KNOW WAY A 12' Keep dreaming


So your full of *****, and a bad speller?


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

If it can push a 12' full of snow then take a video and post it on you tube you dumb ass... there isnt one skidsteer with a 12' snow pusher on it..YOU ARE DREAMING!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rjjahner;1058249 said:


> If it can push a 12' full of snow then take a video and post it on you tube you dumb ass.*Now you hurt my feelings,I think I just might shed a tear.*.. there isnt one skidsteer with a 12' snow pusher on it.*Your right, if its not posted on youtube its not possible.*.YOU ARE DREAMING!!.......what...wait....where am I?....I told you I was crazy


Sorry your thread is getting jacked steve.....I will stop now.


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

snocrete;1058257 said:


> Sorry your thread is getting jacked steve.....I will stop now.


No it isnt getting jacked. It is about telling the truth. A skidsteer is not going to push a 12' snow pusher full of snow. PERIOD!!!!!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rjjahner;1058269 said:


> No it isnt getting jacked. It is about telling the truth. A correctly equiped/operated skidsteer is going to push a 12' snow pusher full of snow. PERIOD!!!!!!


Fixed it for you....Your welcome.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

rjjahner;1058216 said:


> So you agree as well? 12' pusher behind a skidsteer? NO WAY!!


I'd agree that there's no way that 220 would pull a 12', but if you put it in front of the machine, like it was intended, it may do it in most snowfalls.



rjjahner;1058238 said:


> Yes I have better. If that skidsteer can push a 12' snow pusher full of snow I will kiss your a s.... My S330 is *twice *that machine, and I know for a fact that it cant push a 12', a 10' maybe full of snow. BUT KNOW WAY A 12' Keep dreaming


Twice what, the cost???? Take a look at the specs between the two, and you'll notice a 10-20% difference in most catergories. BTW, hve you tried, for a fact, to push a 12 footer, or are you speculating?



rjjahner;1058249 said:


> If it can push a 12' full of snow then take a video and post it on you tube you dumb ass... *there isnt one skidsteer with a 12' snow pusher on it*..YOU ARE DREAMING!!


This I can agree with again. There's not "one" SS here with a 12', but pictures of quite a few here actually. Just because you may not have figured out how to do it yet doesn't mean you should go ahead and discount everyone else's actual experience.

BTW, welcome to PS......................


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

jomama45;1058340 said:


> I'd agree that there's no way that 220 would pull a 12', but if you put it in front of the machine, like it was intended, it may do it in most snowfalls.
> 
> Twice what, the cost???? Take a look at the specs between the two, and you'll notice a 10-20% difference in most catergories. BTW, hve you tried, for a fact, to push a 12 footer, or are you speculating?
> 
> ...


Infront of a machine or behind it. doesnt matter there is no way a skidsteer would push a 12' snow pusher with 11 yds of snow. What specs are you talking about? 10-20% in most categories for what? No i havent tried pushing a 12' with my skidsteer because I know for a fact that my S330 wouldnt come close to pushing it because I have 8 's on my machines and when its wet they can push that and only that. My S300 has chains on it and will push a 8 no sweat even when it is icy out. my S330 has 22.5 rims and tires on it which are even better than those listed earlier and I just know that 12' is out of any skidsteers league. Like I said take a video and put it on youtube. Seeing is believing... IF AND I MEAN IF THE SNOW IS ALL FLUFF THEN MAYBE BUT ANY SORT OF HEAVY SNOW ABSOULETLY NOT! I dont want to discount everyones actual experience all I know is its a lie.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rjjahner;1058353 said:


> .. my S330 has 22.5 rims and tires on it which are even better than those listed earlier .


I would like to see pics of those....what tires are on it?

Would you believe me if I told you we have been running 10ft pushers on s185's with dedicated snow tires for about 5yrs? Yes, on REALLY wet heavy snow falls you cant just go hog wild....this is where an experienced operator will flex his skills. I will say that I personally have not ran an "S220 with those exact tires on it", equiped with a 12ft pusher "of my choice" (probably would be some sort of overpriced free floating design).....but I would be willing to bet good money I could run one all winter on 1 of my bigger accounts with good resultspayup.

FWIW, There is a large snow operation here locally that has been running 12fters on large frame SS's for years. Like I said, I personally havent done it......but know for a FACT it has,can, & will be done.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

i wouldnt recommend it but i agree with snocrete. it is possible. you need to keep up on the storm and use it on the right account. its all about planning. everything that i have are longer runs so we stick with 8-10 ft even on the S300 and Deere 332 and that with snow paws. the deere could definately handle a 12 ft pusher with the right operator and account. but like i said i dont have any accounts where that would be needed. i would prefer to stick with the sizes that i know i can jump around with or add new accounts.


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

snocrete;1058368 said:


> I would like to see pics of those....what tires are on it?
> 
> Would you believe me if I told you we have been running 10ft pushers on s185's with dedicated snow tires for about 5yrs? Yes, on REALLY wet heavy snow falls you cant just go hog wild....this is where an experienced operator will flex his skills. I will say that I personally have not ran an "S220 with those exact tires on it", equiped with a 12ft pusher "of my choice" (probably would be some sort of overpriced free floating design).....but I would be willing to bet good money I could run one all winter on 1 of my bigger accounts with good resultspayup.
> 
> FWIW, There is a large snow operation here locally that has been running 12fters on large frame SS's for years. Like I said, I personally havent done it......but know for a FACT it has,can, & will be done.


I have a pic on the Plow site with both of my riggs on it. its under my profile picture.


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

04chevy2500;1058432 said:


> i wouldnt recommend it but i agree with snocrete. it is possible. you need to keep up on the storm and use it on the right account. its all about planning. everything that i have are longer runs so we stick with 8-10 ft even on the S300 and Deere 332 and that with snow paws. the deere could definately handle a 12 ft pusher with the right operator and account. but like i said i dont have any accounts where that would be needed. i would prefer to stick with the sizes that i know i can jump around with or add new accounts.


I agree you have to keep up on the storm but also with a s300 with chains or my s330 with 22.5 inch rims a 10' pusher full of wet snow isnt gonna happen its 9 yds of wet snow and I know that it can push that its to heavy. And both of my machines are 2 speed equipped. 1 has high flow the other does not, both with sjc controls.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

rjjahner, are you talking worst case scenario( say, 10"+ of heavy wet snow ) with the S330 with a 12' pusher not being able to push. I just can't imagine that machine not pushing 90% of the events we see in WI.


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

WIPensFan;1058530 said:


> rjjahner, are you talking worst case scenario( say, 10"+ of heavy wet snow ) with the S330 with a 12' pusher not being able to push. I just can't imagine that machine not pushing 90% of the events we see in WI.


Yah i know but what do you do when it is wet? And then you get 4-5" of snow? then it is useless yah know? Dirtworks is where I purchase my snow pushers. Bobcat even agrees with me on a 8' in wet snow is alot of snow. Dirtworks will ask how many horse you have and what type of setup you have and they will recommend a 8' not a 10 or 12 because its just to much material for the skid to push. Not that the machine doesnt have enough horse power, IT HAS PLENTY OF HORSE!! But weight is where it comes down to. I also have wheel weights on the S330.. What do you have on your skids?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

rjjahner;1058539 said:


> Yah i know but what do you do when it is wet? And then you get 4-5" of snow? then it is useless yah know? Dirtworks is where I purchase my snow pushers. Bobcat even agrees with me on a 8' in wet snow is alot of snow. Dirtworks will ask how many horse you have and what type of setup you have and they will recommend a 8' not a 10 or 12 because its just to much material for the skid to push. Not that the machine doesnt have enough horse power, IT HAS PLENTY OF HORSE!! But weight is where it comes down to. I also have wheel weights on the S330.. What do you have on your skids?


I've always used large snow buckets on my skids, but I was doing residential not big open commercial. That being said, I've seen guys with buckets doing some pretty big jobs. Sometimes no matter what you have, mother nature has more! The snow buckets have no limits for amout of snow, they are limited in how much you can accomplish in a certain time period. Maybe if you can afford it, you could have a small and a big pusher for different snow conditions?


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

WIPensFan;1058547 said:


> I've always used large snow buckets on my skids, but I was doing residential not big open commercial. That being said, I've seen guys with buckets doing some pretty big jobs. Sometimes no matter what you have, mother nature has more! The snow buckets have no limits for amout of snow, they are limited in how much you can accomplish in a certain time period. Maybe if you can afford it, you could have a small and a big pusher for different snow conditions?


TRUE having a large and small snow pusher would be the ticket!! 1 - 8 ' and then 1 - 10' pusher!! But seriously I have 2 - 8 ' pushers and when the season starts it is very heavy snow and then also at the end of the season in march. But like you said it would be perfect to have both a 8 and a 10 ' pusher. Curious what would you charge to plow a 6 acre lot.. Could you email me? [email protected] Thanks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

rjjahner;1058561 said:


> TRUE having a large and small snow pusher would be the ticket!! 1 - 8 ' and then 1 - 10' pusher!! But seriously I have 2 - 8 ' pushers and when the season starts it is very heavy snow and then also at the end of the season in march. But like you said it would be perfect to have both a 8 and a 10 ' pusher. Curious what would you charge to plow a 6 acre lot.. Could you email me? [email protected] Thanks


e-mail sent.


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

WIPensFan;1058566 said:


> e-mail sent.


Thanks Greatly appreciated..


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Great set-up. I'd like to do the sam but it'll be tough for me to justify the costs


----------



## Martinson9 (Dec 6, 2006)

What is the rated speed of this machine with stock tires? I have a CAT 236 that I'd be intersted in putting those tires on. We use it on a residential route so increasing speed by 10% or more could be huge.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

I don't know anything about Bobcat's but those tires look tall, I like it!


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Just curious would that not increase the wear significantly on your hydraulic pump/drive motors?


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

sven_502;1066338 said:


> Just curious would that not increase the wear significantly on your hydraulic pump/drive motors?


I would expect it would put a little bit more wear on the hydro system but I think running into piles of mulch, dirt, or stone would put on way more wear than just running a snowblower. I gotta believe the tires will spin on the snow before wearing of the hydro system would come into play.


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

stevesmowing;1071683 said:


> I would expect it would put a little bit more wear on the hydro system but I think running into piles of mulch, dirt, or stone would put on way more wear than just running a snowblower. I gotta believe the tires will spin on the snow before wearing of the hydro system would come into play.


Well I have 22.5 inch tires on my skidsteer and it does just fine and gets me about 17mph out of 2nd gear. Works great...


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

rjjahner;1071701 said:


> Well I have 22.5 inch tires on my skidsteer and it does just fine and gets me about 17mph out of 2nd gear. Works great...


there is no way you are doing 17mph in a skid steer with 22.5" tires....


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Steve awesome setup,rj could u post a few pics of your 330 sounds like a nice setup,& 17mph in a skid that's hauling a**


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

stevesmowing;1074213 said:


> there is no way you are doing 17mph in a skid steer with 22.5" tires....


How much you willing to bet?


----------



## rjjahner (Aug 11, 2010)

snowsniper1;1074248 said:


> Steve awesome setup,rj could u post a few pics of your 330 sounds like a nice setup,& 17mph in a skid that's hauling a**


Yah I will try and post a few pics of it. I am in the process of getting fired up for snow so when I get it outside I will take some of the S330!.. It is a sweet setup thats for sure.... Can really plow some snow with it!! The S300 works great as well but I will put the 22.5 on that as well.. They are expensive to get. So gotta wait for money to fall from the sky!!  Take care


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

rjjahner;1074694 said:


> How much you willing to bet?


what model is it? Most 2 speed machines top out around 12 mph with 32" tires


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

I just had 1,000 of these magnets printed up post card size.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rjjahner;1071701 said:


> Well I have 22.5 inch tires on my skidsteer and it does just fine and gets me about 17mph out of 2nd gear. Works great...


Thats strange....I would think putting smaller than stock size tires on something would lower its top speed?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rjjahner;1074694 said:


> How much you willing to bet?


How much you willing to bet there are guys out there running 12ft pushers on SS's with good results?:laughing:



stevesmowing;1077337 said:


> I just had 1,000 of these magnets printed up post card size.


Very nice steve!! hopfully those bring you lots of work!!


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I think he mean 22.5" semi rims not tires.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JaimeG;1077431 said:


> I think he mean 22.5" semi rims not tires.


Maybe so....but thats not what was posted. Besides, rim size wont necessarily determine speed changes...its the overall size of the tire.

rj , what size "tire" are you running?


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

snocrete;1077491 said:


> Maybe so....but thats not what was posted. Besides, rim size wont necessarily determine speed changes...its the overall size of the tire.
> 
> rj , what size "tire" are you running?





> I have a 2009 S330 with semi re-treads which are 22.5 " rims


^Post 23.

22.5" rims with tires come out to something like 37" overall.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JaimeG;1077499 said:


> ^Post 23.
> 
> 22.5" rims with tires come out to something like 37" overall.


hmmm.. ok.


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

How long do you think it will take to clear a driveway say 100 feet long by 18 feet wide? I figure I will have to make 3 passes. Pull up to the garage door in 1 and then back out. Pull up to the door for the 2nd pass, then turn and make a final pass driving forward on the way out. I am just looking for total time from when I arrive at the driveway until I leave the driveway. 3-4" of the light-medium snow. Does 2-4 minutes sound about right?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

stevesmowing;1084739 said:


> How long do you think it will take to clear a driveway say 100 feet long by 18 feet wide? I figure I will have to make 3 passes. Pull up to the garage door in 1 and then back out. Pull up to the door for the 2nd pass, then turn and make a final pass driving forward on the way out. I am just looking for total time from when I arrive at the driveway until I leave the driveway. 3-4" of the light-medium snow. Does 2-4 minutes sound about right?


2 mins 4 mins... really now whats the difference. you will have enough time to count all your money if your smoking drives out in less then 10 mins.

nice setup btw. if you have a bucket hooked up one day... grab a pic im curious to how things sit


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice setup!:salute: I would run the 12 foot pusher! The protech specs say all you need is a 85hp machine or bigger, no big deal.... :laughing:LOL!!!!! We run 10 foots only no 8 footers but not sure if any of our skids could do a 12. It would be very cool though to try. Go big or go home. LOL!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1084782 said:


> 2 mins 4 mins... really now whats the difference. you will have enough time to count all your money if your smoking drives out in less then 10 mins. *LOL*
> 
> nice setup btw. if you have a bucket hooked up one day... grab a pic im curious to how things sit


Steve, I think your right on track w/ 2-4 min. btw, you should get some vids this winter of that thing.


----------



## agustofson (Dec 10, 2009)

http://cid-1d9eb92d350abe13.photos.live.com/embedphoto.aspx/snow/DSC00009.JPGhttp://cid-1d9eb92d350abe13.photos.live.com/embedphoto.aspx/snow/DSC00010.JPGRan a S250 with a 9' snow wolf and side plates and when the snow was heavy, you'd have to put it back in low gear and it would still stop it dead every once in a while..
also worked with a company last year that put 22.5's on a 270 deere with a 10 bucket....worked pretty well but sat up very tall. also, solid bucket doesn't give much....broke a few sets of lower pins on the mount plate. raises the mount plate quite a bit.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

That looks real goofy with those rims/tires on that JD. Why do all of you want larger tries? Top Speed? Ground clearance shouldn't be a problem behind a blower.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

agustofson;1085458 said:


> http://cid-1d9eb92d350abe13.photos.live.com/embedphoto.aspx/snow/DSC00009.JPGhttp://cid-1d9eb92d350abe13.photos.live.com/embedphoto.aspx/snow/DSC00010.JPGRan a S250 with a 9' snow wolf and side plates and when the snow was heavy, you'd have to put it back in low gear and it would still stop it dead every once in a while..
> also worked with a company last year that put 22.5's on a 270 deere with a 10 bucket....worked pretty well but sat up very tall. also, solid bucket doesn't give much....broke a few sets of lower pins on the mount plate. raises the mount plate quite a bit.


Those tires do look strange, but I am sure they are an improvement over typical lugs for snow work. The one thing about them though is they appear to be just as wide as oem tires, and the tread pattern dosent appear to be that of a dedicated snow tire?

To your comment about the hinge pin height....when running a bucket for snow work, it really shouldnt make much difference should it?.... I cant think of when one would be running the bucket flat anyway..?...



masternate42;1085520 said:


> That looks real goofy with those rims/tires on that JD. Why do all of you want larger tries? *skinnier w/ a pattern designed for winter use would be most important to me* Top Speed? *this is a nice bonus though* Ground clearance shouldn't be a problem behind a blower.


My calculations tell me that tires like that (semi retreads posted) will put a 12.5mph SS at between 14 - 15 mph....but i suck at math, and really dont know what i'm talking about......That being said, 1 or 2 mph increases can be quite noticable in SS terms.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mike S;1084826 said:


> Nice setup!:salute: I would run the 12 foot pusher! The protech specs say all you need is a 85hp machine or bigger, no big deal.... :laughing:LOL!!!!! We run 10 foots only no 8 footers but not sure if any of our skids could do a 12. It would be very cool though to try. Go big or go home. LOL!


I have a 12' Pro-tech Pullback on a '07 S300, you should be fine on a 330.. It's an awesome pusher but sometimes it's too big, depends on what kinda lots its gonna be in i guess. I'm buying a second S300 this winter and definately will be getting a 10' or 8' Pullback on this one, that way i could use the two sizes accordingly to wherever i need them.


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

snocrete;1084837 said:


> Steve, I think your right on track w/ 2-4 min. btw, you should get some vids this winter of that thing.


with an estimated 4 minutes per driveway I am at pushing the very max of how many driveways I can get done in time. I am debating about buying a toolcat or tractor with a blower on it. Any thoughts? I'm a little nervous to go drop another $25,000 on a blower setup when I haven't even ran the $40,000 S220 setup I got this year. Does anyone else blow residential drives?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

stevesmowing;1085741 said:


> with an estimated 4 minutes per driveway I am at pushing the very max of how many driveways I can get done in time. I am debating about buying a toolcat or tractor with a blower on it. Any thoughts? I'm a little nervous to go drop another $25,000 on a blower setup when I haven't even ran the $40,000 S220 setup I got this year. Does anyone else blow residential drives?


I do not run blowers....other than the ones my walk crew has. But have seriously considered adding a small ag tractor (70-85hp) w/inversed blower for my 2 hoa's...but i would need a blade or pusher for the front also, so that it could be used on my commercials to. I think you would be hard pressed to find a nice used tractor (min 70hp, imo) or toolcat all set up & ready to go for 25k...thinking more in the 35k range.?.? Some of our Canadian neighbors that post here know more about this since it seems to be a very common method on resi's there.

Maybe getting a sub to help you through this winter would be good....then you can evaluate what you actually can accomplish in X amount of time with your machine on average, and decide what you can justify spending on another piece for next year if the work is there? What is your current backup plan in the event your machine and/or blower goes down?


----------



## agustofson (Dec 10, 2009)

snocrete;1085585 said:


> Those tires do look strange, but I am sure they are an improvement over typical lugs for snow work. The one thing about them though is they appear to be just as wide as oem tires, and the tread pattern dosent appear to be that of a dedicated snow tire?
> 
> To your comment about the hinge pin height....when running a bucket for snow work, it really shouldnt make much difference should it?.... I cant think of when one would be running the bucket flat anyway..?...
> 
> My calculations tell me that tires like that (semi retreads posted) will put a 12.5mph SS at between 14 - 15 mph....but i suck at math, and really dont know what i'm talking about......That being said, 1 or 2 mph increases can be quite noticable in SS terms.


Ya, with a bucket it's not a huge deal, it snags on everything pretty easy because it's always tipped down. we didn't try like this, but if you use a blade, it will have to have a lot of oscillation to make up for the frame being tipped down. we were going to use a degelman speedblade but it wouldn't touch the ground so going to have to lower the plate on the blade


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

snocrete;1085917 said:


> I do not run blowers....other than the ones my walk crew has. But have seriously considered adding a small ag tractor (70-85hp) w/inversed blower for my 2 hoa's...but i would need a blade or pusher for the front also, so that it could be used on my commercials to. I think you would be hard pressed to find a nice used tractor (min 70hp, imo) or toolcat all set up & ready to go for 25k...thinking more in the 35k range.?.? Some of our Canadian neighbors that post here know more about this since it seems to be a very common method on resi's there.
> 
> Maybe getting a sub to help you through this winter would be good....then you can evaluate what you actually can accomplish in X amount of time with your machine on average, and decide what you can justify spending on another piece for next year if the work is there? What is your current backup plan in the event your machine and/or blower goes down?


I have two plow trucks as well that have their own routes. I was looking at a toolcat that came with a bucket, box sweeper, v plow, and snowblower for $27,000. It has 830 hours and is a 2005. I have been looking around and found the tractors below for sale as well. Each one asking price was about $12,000 with the blowers.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

stevesmowing;1086042 said:


> I have two plow trucks as well that have their own routes. I was looking at a toolcat that came with a bucket, box sweeper, v plow, and snowblower for $27,000. It has 830 hours and is a 2005. I have been looking around and found the tractors below for sale as well. Each one asking price was about $12,000 with the blowers.


Wow! that seems cheap on the TC with all those attachments...i'm curious as to what it looks like, and what the condition of all the attachments are.

The tractor to the left appears to be 2wd, and quite old/tired? I would not buy a 2wd tractor for snow work, but thats JMO. The 2nd tractor/blower looks to small, looks like maybe 30hp max..?... also, if I am gonna spend the money on snow equip, I want a factory cab & heat(windows appear to be vinyl)...again, JMO.

What about a backblade on 1 of the trucks to boost production?


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

I am going to look at the toolcat tomorrow, here is a picture. Many new customers are calling us because we do snow blowing instead of plowing.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

stevesmowing;1086074 said:


> I am going to look at the toolcat tomorrow, here is a picture. Many new customers are calling us because we do snow blowing instead of plowing.


that seems like a hellofadeal! looks pretty clean also! TC's are a really neat machine, I have always thought they would be very productive in the right situation. I have ran a few, but not under any "real working conditions".

Snowblowing is practically unheard of here...other than the kind that you walk behind, or put on your garden tractors....guess we just dont get enough of the white stuff here?

Keep us posted on the TC. If you have the work, I would go for it....good luck steve


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

toolcat and attachments were in pretty rough shape. Lots of rust. Decided to pass.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

stevesmowing;1086920 said:


> toolcat and attachments were in pretty rough shape. Lots of rust. Decided to pass.


Thats to bad, I was hoping to see you post some more cool pics of a TC all setup for snow......if your that serious, and have the work, something will come along. I have always liked www.machinerytrader.com . I bought a machine off of there one time, and see good deals on there quite often.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

there is a thread by blackirish that has a toolcat all setup. he even has a snowex salter in it with a rear blade.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice skid Steve! Good luck this year


----------

